# R34 GTR CV Joint Boots help please......



## Moh (Jan 12, 2013)

dear forum i just recently got my skyline back from the work shop here in saudi and they basically found out that i had 2 front outer boots torn and leaking grease..they dont have any so they told me to look for some online and i found a website which i will link in a min... im confused actually...ok ill do my best to explain... the car has 2 boots each on the front left, front right and 2 on the rear left and rear right drive shafts meaning i need 8 in total if im correct cause if 2 are broken might as well change them all... in the website it says this please guys take a look and let me know cause.....

Nissan Skyline R34 GTR 2.6 Front Inner CV Boot Kit RH

Nissan Skyline 2.6 GTR R34 Front Inner LH CV Boot Kit


if these are not good can someone please help me find some via supplier or shop or buy some of someone who has a couple i will send money via bank transfer and i will pay for the shipping as well....please guys i beg you i dont think we have any in saudi arabia at all .......the ones from import car parts are decent priced to be honest and my question is are those 2 all i need to change all 8....basically buy 4 from each?


----------

